# Corn breeding



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey guys i got my first 2 pairs of corns this year i have done burms and royals and stuff before i put my male in with my female for to weeks took my male out after 2 weeks and put him back in hes in ATM coming out soon but they have done tail twitchs and stuff but im not sure of a lock can any 1 help me thx and what temp should i put in my incubator and how long till they hatch after that. 

~Tom :no1:


----------



## doey (Apr 23, 2011)

Is this not the kind of information you should find out before pairing your snakes?
Instead of making a new thread why not look through these forums or enter "breeding corn snakes" into your search engine, i hear google is a popular one to use:whistling2:


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

U can never find a stright awenswer threw google....


----------



## doey (Apr 23, 2011)

Well I typed in corn snake breeding and this was the first thing that came up:
The Learning Center - Breeding Cornsnakes
Looks like a pretty straight answer to all your breeding question to me.


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

thats 1 of the websites that make it to hard to follow... thats why i dont like looking reptiles up on google.. :bash:


----------



## morphtastic (Aug 18, 2012)

unless you are watching them all the time you probably wont see the lock. They are gravid for about 4-6 weeks with a prelay shed approx 1 week before laying. Personally, I have incubated at 80degrees and they take around 60days to hatch.
I never left males in with females (personal preference). In my experience if they are going to do it, it will happen within an hour. If not then out he comes and I try again in 48hrs. That way i can see exactly what's going on, who's an eager beaver and who's not interested. I usually let them lock 3 times.
what are your pairings?


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

this year im pairing a 100% lavender male with a piedball het normal het lavender =) iv got tons others but i wont do many corns this year. if i sell this batch i will do some more Eh :no1:


----------



## morphtastic (Aug 18, 2012)

Corns are pied-sided not piebald. Just out of curiosity what part of her body is pied? side, stomach? 
You just posted on my for sale thread, is her stomach like the snake in those pics?


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Snake Island Reptiles said:


> this year im pairing a 100% lavender male with a piedball het normal het lavender =) iv got tons others but i wont do many corns this year. if i sell this batch i will do some more Eh :no1:


You can't have a het normal corn. It's either normal or it's not. 

Of course you could look at it as ALL corns are het normal as all corns can produce normal offspring........


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

Its pretty much half pied ball quarter het lavender and normal i have no idea how but thats how it looks to me after years of breeding reps i got her for £40 not bad price for what she is when i asked the gene's she girl in the shop started spluttering her words and skipped to what she eats.... :lol2:
I guess i will never know

~Tom


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

:jump::jump::jump: these r so addicting


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Snake Island Reptiles said:


> this year im pairing a 100% lavender male with a piedball het normal het lavender =) i*v got tons others but i wont do many corns this year*. if i sell this batch i will do some more Eh :no1:


 


> Hey guys i got my first 2 pairs of corns this year


Oh the irony. Just got your first two pairs of corns yet in another post in the very same thread (started by you!) you say "Ive got tons others but i wont do many corns this year"

You have been caught out on your other thread with claims of producing 550 snakes a year with a collection that at very best would do half of that.

Perhaps you should concentrate on your homework rather than making yourself look any more absurd than you have already.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Snake Island Reptiles said:


> thats 1 of the websites that make it to hard to follow... thats why i dont like looking reptiles up on google.. :bash:


It is one of the most detailed step by step guides to breeding corns that I have seen - how on earth can a step by step month by month guide be hard to follow??????!!!


----------



## Donnie76 (Aug 24, 2012)

Snake Island Reptiles said:


> Its pretty much half pied ball quarter het lavender and normal i have no idea how but thats how it looks to me after years of breeding reps i got her for £40 not bad price for what she is when i asked the gene's she girl in the shop started spluttering her words and skipped to what she eats.... :lol2:
> I guess i will never know
> 
> ~Tom


pictures please


----------



## doey (Apr 23, 2011)

Any pictures this person posts will probably infringe someone's copyright.


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

Ian what about thinking maybe i brought some 1s collection ??? 


:war: God think before u post xD


----------



## Guy_Brooks (Apr 10, 2010)

Snake Island Reptiles said:


> Ian what about thinking maybe i brought some 1s collection ???
> 
> 
> :war: God think before u post xD


Please, for your own good and everyone elses. Stop pretending you have reptiles, stop pretending you have a lot of money, stop pretending you have this and that and just speak the truth for once. Better yet, we know you have no reptiles, so don't get any and remove yourself from this forum. If you do have any reptiles then all I can say is the best of luck to them, but I know you have none.

So all in all..... Go away.


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

I aint got as many reps as u but i got em but i proberly know more stuff about diffrent snakes than u =) so why dont u go away???


----------



## doey (Apr 23, 2011)

Snake Island Reptiles said:


> I aint got as many reps as u but i got em but i proberly know more stuff about diffrent snakes than u =) so why dont u go away???


:lol2:
Comments like this back up my thoughts on a mandatory IQ test for reptile ownership.


----------



## Donnie76 (Aug 24, 2012)

Any pictures yet?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Snake Island Reptiles said:


> I aint got as many reps as u but i got em but i proberly know more stuff about diffrent snakes than u =) so why dont u go away???


Bet you don't!!
And I can qualify this because you can't decide if you have just got your first two pairs of corns or have loads, claim to breed 550 snakes a year but have to ask how to breed corns, and claim that one of the easiest to follow step by step guide to breeding corns, complete with photos, is too hard to follow!

You may want to search for threads and posts on here from a now banned member called ViperLover and learn some tips on RFUK etiquette. Otherwise you may find yourself heading the same way.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

ian14 said:


> Bet you don't!!
> And I can qualify this because you can't decide if you have just got your first two pairs of corns or have loads, claim to breed 550 snakes a year but have to ask how to breed corns, and claim that one of the easiest to follow step by step guide to breeding corns, complete with photos, is too hard to follow!
> 
> You may want to search for threads and posts on here from a now banned member called ViperLover and learn some tips on RFUK etiquette. Otherwise you may find yourself heading the same way.


.............

.......and the sooner the better.

We really can do without people like this :censor:


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

I still gotta find me phone D: or i will have to buy a new 1 D:<


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Snake Island Reptiles said:


> Ian what about thinking maybe i brought some 1s collection ???
> 
> 
> :war: God think before u post xD


Numpty, how about thinking that maybe you have been rumbled as someone with a serious Walter Mitty issue. So you bought someone's collection? Ok. That is always possible. BUT. So far you have claimed to produce 550 snakes a year, yet have listed a collection that would, at best, produce half that. Now, you also had to ask how to breed corns. And when pointed towards a very concise, clear, step by step guide claimed that this was why you don't like to use Google as it was too hard to follow!!!
Oh, and let's not forget your contradictory posts 1) I have just got my first two pairs of corns, followed in the same post by 2) I have loads more.

I will happily continue to shoot you down in flames because you provide all the evidence yourself!

And please, please, please - don't tell me to think before I post. This is the only thing you have said since joining that is correct - for you.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

Snake Island Reptiles said:


> :jump::jump::jump: these r so addicting


this makes me think you are american....?
explains a lot : victory:


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

Proof i havent brought some 1s collection and i am "ASUMING" to get that amount


----------



## repnanny (Aug 12, 2010)

please please mods - can we restrict posting until the poster (Snake Island Reptiles) has left nursery school. Or better still can someone please return him/her to the asylum.........


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

_I am cuting down on my posts before u become annoying _


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

*annoying like i USED to be*


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Snake Island Reptiles said:


> *annoying like i USED to be*


Like you used to be ? You been on for about 3 days....

Trust me your still extremely annoying :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

I thought and im reducing me posts and am trying to stop being annoying 


:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

Lel


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Snake Island Reptiles said:


> I thought and im reducing me posts and am trying to stop being annoying
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> ...


So in the Shelled section - was it all made up about the four tortoises who fell on the floor when the table broke then?

Also the "£10,000 I have to waste" - is that all made up as well?

The Google image of the car you drive - all made up as well?

I think the best thing to do is to post an apology detailing your correct age, which reptiles you keep, stop giving out poor advice/information, and above all think before you post anything else.

You off to school now?


----------

